# Show Yourself



## flash

Over on the Florida Sportsman Fishing Forum, that I help moderate, we have a popular thread called "Show Yourself". We all talk back and forth, but alot of us have never met. We try to have monthly get togethers in our regions, but the size and scope of this forum makes that alittle harder to accomplish. Not sure if you guys have done this before, but I can't seem to locate anything. How about putting a face with the name?
SO ?? How about a pic of yourself? Something to do with Smoking would be nice, but not necessary. I'll start.


----------



## richoso1

This is me grillin' some fajitas. Sorry about my walker being in the way, I usually have it nearby.


----------



## ba_loko

Rico, you indeed look like you'd be a treat to spend an afternoon with!  Very nice photo.


----------



## topsail girl

Wes, cool photos!!!

Gypsyseagod, that one helluva fish!!!

Kev,  LOL you look like me. I'm outside on the laptop drinking beer and cookin'


----------



## topsail girl

Aaahhhh No!! That is one ugly cat!!!


----------



## topsail girl

OMG I was sitting here trying to figure out who he looked like - it just would not come to me but you are right.


----------



## ba_loko

And now the horse.......very nice, Terry!


----------



## bigarm's smokin

*Bill Engvall hell!! I look just like Tom Sellack. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  and if ya don't believe it, just ask me and I'll tell ya. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  And yes, sure wish I had that kind of money. Terry*


----------



## topsail girl

Meowey is a cutie. I love animals!!


----------



## ba_loko

Tom Selleck?  hmmm......never heard of him, Terry.  Stick with Bill.  You can cover cute.......good lookin' might be a stretch.


----------



## deejaydebi

This is me partaking in one of my other major hobbies at Marblehead Cemetary last month. The second one is Jessie at Battleship Cove last month.


----------



## richoso1

This was a cool idea, and especially when members respond in a positive way. I really enjoy all the pics!


----------



## lisacsco

lol...good one  :)


----------



## deejaydebi

Terry -
Try this:
put your mouse on the picture Click the right mouse button, select "save picture as" and put it in you avatar


----------



## gypsyseagod

which 1 is the horse ??? lol i got the same nag... the horse is a friend too-lol


----------



## deejaydebi

Well Terry if you have a better picture post it and I'll fix it for ya!


----------



## flash

got that right. Always wanted to visit there. A photographer and fisherman's dream. Maybe someday.


----------



## chadpole

I would send a picture but it seems I am computer illiterate . I have tried everything to get my pictures out of Picasa Photo, Kodak easy share, and photo Smart programs and it just doesn't work for me. Help me please some of  my Smoking family.


----------



## deejaydebi

We sure do have some fine looking folks here! A sweet little tykes as well! Been a pleasure meeting you all!

Terry -
Try this one:
put your mouse on the picture Click the right mouse button, select "save picture as" and put it in you avatar _ took some liberties - couldn't see  your face there had to lighten it up some!


----------



## flash

If you are at the hosting site, your may be able to right click the image and select properties. But I have to believe if you have a host site, you should have a URL. In Internet Explorer, it is at the extreme top of the page, where the smokingmeatforums.com would be.


----------



## ba_loko

chad, if you'd send me the photo via emial, I'd post it up for ya.  kosborn at bremco dot com


----------



## wavector

You may need to use jpg or jpeg format.


----------



## bigarm's smokin

*  Hey Debi, thanks again. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  I agree with you, this is a truely fine group of people. Terry*


----------



## chadpole

Let me try this and see if it works,Flash.


----------



## chris_harper

here is me, with my 16-year old son and my 14-year old daughter. this was july of last year.


----------



## chadpole

Chris, how do you change the size of your thumbnails. All of my pictures are 975 KB or bigger. That is why I can't post them. Please help if your still awake.


----------



## bigal

Here's me

SMOKED Beef, its whats for dinner!


----------



## msmith

Here's a pic of two wild outlaws smoking and having a few cold one's. Had one of our SMF  friends come over and hang out for a while saturday. Here's me and Buddy.and the good ol general.


----------



## salmonclubber

Michael
great looking dog they are a lot of fun i take mine hunting and fishing he thinks everything we catch is his even on the river if someone down the beach catches a fish he takes claim to it dont matter who it is that is his fish he is good for a lot of laughs take care 

oh and he also claims the 4 smokers i have lol

huey


----------



## johnd49455

Ok Here goes. I did the smoke at the church a while back & one of the guys took a few pics of me. Ya the ribs got overdone in the rack but only at the top.


----------



## chadpole

Flash I may have figured this thing out, Thanks for all of your help. You are a friend....Paul. This is me and my wife in Jamaica and another of me and my grandbaby. The first one is at Margaritaville,Jamaica


----------



## pacman

I don't like pictures of myself so I don't have many onhand.  However, this is one of my cats, Odin... ON MY HEAD!!!  He just loves to lick my hair after I come in from smoking... Any other cat owners have this experience or is Odin just insane??? I'm going with insane.
Attachment 4950


----------



## meowey

My cats don't do that, but they show up at the table promptly when they smell smoked meat!  LOL

Take care, have fun, and do good!

Regards,

Meowey


----------



## ajthepoolman

My cat insists on eating fabric from blankets or Barbie toys or anything like that.  Then she barfs it up on my pillow.  

For the past two nights she has attacked my feet while I sleep.  I have 8 puncture wounds on my right foot.  

Why do I own a cat anyway?


----------



## deejaydebi

I know how you feel Meowey - I was a photgrapher myself for a few years. Always behind never in front of ...


----------



## vulcan75001

Yeah.....Big smile...


----------



## mossymo

Hey Terry
Lock n' load !!!
P.S.
I am told I have a little bit of Chippewa in me !!!


----------



## deejaydebi

I am 1/16th Mohegan or so my Greatgransmother used to say. Not enough to get anything from the Casino though! I just get the extra taxes!


----------



## catfish

This is a great post. I was wondering what people looked like. Tryin to figure it out with just posts makes some crazy imiges in my head (great imagination)


----------



## kennymn

life is good !


----------



## catfish

I had one I was told it had to go. Something about weight controll and apperance of a soldier yada yada yada. I miss the fat and happy days.


----------



## cmacv

nice looking horse, now lets smoke em!!!


----------



## bigarm's smokin

*I know that was meant as a joke, but, horses give you Sooooo...... much love, you simply can't believe it, till you have one for a month or two. They LOVE children, I guess only Gypsy can tell ya what the horse flows to the precious "Amiee" , again, I know it was a joke. Tonite is kind of a bad nite, my old mom, "Skipper" is failing, I guess I just don't want to face it. Been there, done that, it never gets any better. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			




*


----------



## flagriller

Don't know how to put it in the body, so I hope the avatar will suffice.

Keep on climbing and smoking.


----------



## shellbellc

The only ones I have on hand are from Cancun last March...Hey Gypsy, I see your grouper, and raise you one sailfish...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





And here's a link to Zach with our King Kooker


----------



## deejaydebi

Gosh Shell that fish is bigger than you are! Holy Smokers!


----------



## ozark rt

Here's my ugly mug with one of my grandsons.


----------



## shellbellc

I know Deb!  I couldn't even hold it by myself!  The really bad part was that we couldn't even take it with us, our hotel didn't offer cooking up your catch plus there wasn't anywhere to clean filet and ship home w/dry ice...the next day we ran into town and stopped in Margarhitaville and they had grouper special that day! I ordered the sandwich, I was probably eating my own fish!!


----------



## keywesmoke

nice sail! FISH ON!


----------



## deejaydebi

I think I'd be afraid of fishes that big! What happens to fish that you catch on vacations? Do they give them to the local poor folks?


----------



## shellbellc

Hey Deb, Some places will box it up and ship it home on dry ice. We were in Cancun, the guys that took us out fishing probably were the local poor people, they have some very nice resorts, but we were told that house cleaning jobs only paid like $10 per week.  Some restaurants I'm sure buy from the marinas.


----------



## keywesmoke

who eats sailfish????? Nobody I know......


----------



## gypsyseagod

billfish,with the exception of swordfish are not an eating fish-we practice catch & release.anything else goes home w/ the customer. if they don't want it or can't take it home- into my freezer it goes.


----------



## wavector

I have had Blue Marlin Salad that was excellent. I little salty, but it's good. The lady that made it may have put in too much salt, I dunno, I was 18 years old.


----------



## smokin for life

Flash thank a lot for starting this thread, i don't know how to explain what I want to say, but after seeing every one post their pic's it seems like we are really family. I know it must of been hard for some to post their pic (I know it was for me) but still everyone did it, even Meowy. This is REALLY ONE GREAT fourm. Thank Ya'll for letting me hang out with you.


----------



## meowey

Ditto.  This forum is usually one of the high points on most days for me.  Special thanks to TulsaJeff for providing this special spot!

Take care, have fun, and do good!

Regards,

Meowey


----------



## smokincowboy

Ok it took me a while to post a pic  just don't have many so here is a pic of me in the farm semi and my little buddy (Little Man) And a pic at our wedding


----------



## keywesmoke

Ya, I know......got a charter boat out of Key West!


----------



## navionjim

So Deb, are you a crypt crawling brass rubber as well?
Jimbo


----------



## payson

Here I am on New Years Eve enjoying a fine cigar and one of numerous belgian beers enjoyed that night!


----------



## squeezy

Cool to see you ... however ... I for one would like to see your eyes (no sunglasses) please!


----------



## deejaydebi

Nope dont cral in crypts and I don't know what a brass rubber is. I just find old pre 1830's gravestone carvings amazing. They just had  chissles! ANd the history, inspcriptions and supersition intriege me as well. I don't do any rubbings just photos. Rubbings are illegal in CT.


----------



## deejaydebi

Squeezy -

My glasses tint outside. They always have some tint. I can't see a darn thing without them! I just looked through my hard drive and I only have two pictures of me (I usually take them). Only one with open eyes. One with open mouth ...


----------



## franco61365

Ok, here I am, if your computer quits working, blame the guy who started this thread!

Frank


----------



## redbrinkman1955

Here are the grandkids with myself


----------



## Dutch

Nice piece of burl wood on the pipe, Devil. I had me a nice assortment of pipes but gave up smoking tobacco 30 years ago and gave my pipes to my brother. He quit smoking and threw all the pipes away his and mine.

Nice little ankle biters er-I mean Dachshunds you got there. I had a couple when I was a wee lad. Named them all Doddy, (couldn’t pronounce the ‘g’ in doggy) but they didn’t care. Now my pups of choice are Beagles.

Cute little girl, ya got there Gypsy!! How come she's bald?? Ow-that hurt!! Ma Dutch just reminded me (and not so gently either) that not all little girls are born with hair!! Sorry- (dang that's going to leave a bruise-at least it will match the one on the OTHER ARM!!!)


----------



## franco61365

Hawg I mostly fish fresh water stream for hatchry raised fish, hell I am stuck in the middle of god forbid Missouri here, But I do plan to someday fish the highland cold waters of the great northwest, maybe one trip at a time, but hey we can all dream, right?


----------



## -devil-

ouch on throwin the pipes away .. that coulda been some extra money for more meats for the smoker ... 

i have beagles around me, with the in-laws that hunt with them ... i have been debating on breeding one of my daschunds with one of theirs .. so they can have a 'real' hunting dog hehe


----------



## panhead

well here it is


----------



## crawdaddy

Here is a pic from last weekend at Disneyworld.  I'm second from the left.  My wife and I took our 3 year old and my parents came down from IL to go and stay the rest of the week with us here in Jacksonville.  I smoked them some ribs and fixed some of Dutch's baked beans (mom said those were the best beans she had ever eaten) (and thanks to this forum the ribs were EXCELLENT if I say so myself).

After seeing all the fishing pictures I wish I could find that picture of the first spotted sea trout I caught a couple months ago......the lure was bigger than the fish :-)


----------



## deejaydebi

Oh look at the babies! Their so cute!


----------



## crawdaddy

Hey Flash....not only were parents involved, so was the wife and child.....yes it was a hot, busy, LONG weekend but we hadn't been there since the mid '80's.  It was almost 3 days more than I could stand but the pictures came out ok and should last a while I hope.........we're off to Hawaii in November so I will figure out what to smoke from there I reckon.


----------



## gypsyseagod

asfar as hawaii- ya gotta try the l&l lunch plate fer $5.00(the double breaded shoyu chix or pork plate) and the huli chix or kailua pig... seared ahi is good but don't do the spam musubi... raw spam wrapped in a rice cake & pickled seaweed sundried w/ rice vinegar.....really an aqquired taste....


----------



## crawdaddy

gypsy: thanks for the heads up....being from the south I like spam but don't think that musubi would cut it.....we will be there at least 3 years so maybe a taste will be aquired but I dont know..

flash: here is a question for ya - after seeing your picture, are you the guy on the cover of the 'Florida Fishing Regulations saltwater edition 2007 (valid from July 1, 2007 through Dec, 31, 2007'?


----------



## cheech

Here is one of the family and I

Attachment 5103


----------



## retired newbie

I guess I am about the last to post. The lighting was not good. Thats a plus for all of us.


----------



## flash

Well, I do work for Florida Sportsman Magazine, but more the online division. I have not seen that edition yet and no one has told me. If I am holding a trout or red, possible. Any other fish, probably not me.


----------



## texassmoker

Here's me and the wife at a party last year...


----------



## bbqlovinpackerbacker

That's me and my wife Bronwyn getting ready to watch the Brewers beat the Pirates at Miller Park while on a short vacation last week. The dog on the left is Pedro, and Hank is the one on the right. That's our fat cat Joey in the window looking extra salty. The last pic is of the weiner race at the Brewers game. Thought that might work for a smoking meat site
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Sorry it took so long!


----------



## walking dude

how DID i miss this thread........it SHOULD be a sticky.........(knowing me, its prob. is)

will be posting pics this weekend.....

my boy, who is kuwait waiting on going to iraq, his two boys, will be here this weekend.......everyone once in awhile, i need a grandkid fix..........

so will take pics of all 0f us and post

FLASH
anyone ever tell you,you look JUST like Bob Korvokian(sp), from the Bob and Tom show.........wow......the resemblance is amazing

Wd


----------



## flash

As long as it's not the death doctor Kavorkian, I am fine with that. Just call me Joe Average......I have been told I look like "someone" by many people during my life.


----------



## dawgwhat

Here's one of the whole family and a red neck pic to


----------



## ba_loko

Gentlemen, it's nice that you've added your pics and brought this thread back to the forefront.  It's always nice to see who I'm responding to.


----------



## peculiarmike

Guess I missed this thread. Anyhow, here are some pics. 1st of me in front of the Biltmore Mansion outside Asheville, it was a HOT day and I was HOT. Jane had three days of business conferences in Asheville, so I tagged along as chauffeur for free. Then peculiarjane with the new copper apple butter makin' kettle and stirrer, old photo, same fine gal. Next, the results of a FULL day's stirring. Last, the Fur Hog, AKA Piggy, trying to relax a bit, she spends a LOT of time like this. It's her job, and she's dang good at it.


----------



## dacdots

The first one is on the New River doing one of the things I like to do.The second one is me before morning coffee.The third is later in the day when Ive chilled out a little.


----------



## gypsyseagod

looks like me before coffee.....


----------



## gypsyseagod

i'll pm as not to take up space here.


----------



## bbqpitstop

Too bad we can't attach these to the sticky pushpin map, imagine the roadtrip we could take................


----------



## gypsyseagod

you can actually attach a pic to your pin mark on the map.


----------



## bbqpitstop

I did get to attach my logo to the map, now if I could just figure out how to attach something bigger than a thumbnail so ya all can see that brisket....lol............never could figure out the size of jpgs...........and oh I forgot to ask after looking at all the pictures.................Big Al, Will you marry me?


----------



## flash

Alot of times if you are uploading images to a photo host, then copying the URL and getting thumbnails.......you need to double click on your thumbnail image to explode it to a larger size.....THEN copy THAT URL address and paste it into your post. Thumbnails have their own individual URL addresses.


----------



## abigail4476

I love this thread...can't believe I just found it!  I really enjoy looking at photos...great to put a face with a username! :D


----------



## bbqpitstop

trying one more time, would you believe I had to resort to "Paint" for this one? I need to go back to a computer refresher course. Haven't worked much with picture resizing except to drop it in an aol email


----------



## smokin for life

My, my, my, aren't we the little cutie, I really shouldn'tbe saying that as long as you have that BIG OLE knife in your hand. Really it's nice to know you.


----------



## gypsyseagod

have ya tried uploading right here ? no size limit & just follow the directions( as i can't explain it). just click on gallery up @ the top- start your own album- then upload & click direct link(copy)- then click the postcard thing in a post & back that out & paste in your link...


----------



## bbqpitstop

thanks, I'll try the gallery and album method next time.............Smokin for life, nice dog, and I'm chuckling about the kitchen.........some cow deco, and LOTS of spices...............I think we should start a kitchen thread.........I'd love to show you the 1920 stove I'm currently using in our apartment above the restaurant for day to day cooking.......

You can always tell those serious cooks............lots of spices, utensils, etc.

Thanks flash, seagod, and all who tried to get me outta thumbnail pergatory..........to think I designed and put up my own website but can't resize a picture ( go figure)


----------



## deejaydebi

Hey that worked good Shelly! Now I have an idea who I'm gonna be looking for!


----------



## chadpole

You are a ute little ting. All this time I thought you were some coyboy like in the ativar picture. You totally surprized me...HEHEHE


----------



## gypsyseagod

i tried that-noone was interested..lots of folks here have great galleys....i spend a lot of time in mine and i do love designing & remodeling kitchens...since it's part of(some of our)entertaining areas...


----------



## walking dude

thankx gsg..........

also thank you for calling me a hippie..........been years...........

and you talking ****.......look at YOUR long hair.........LMAO


dude


----------



## deejaydebi

Ah gyspy .... do you have a problem with old hippies? My son calls me an old hippy that never left the 70's!


----------



## gypsyseagod

not @ all  i been called a hippie long after most hippies didn't remember what they were...i grew up longhaired around texas rednecks....not many guys wore leather pants to high school in south texas in september.....


----------



## Dutch

Since I'm making this thread a *sticky*, I guess I oughta put something up-since I'm at work, 
I'm limited to what is on the work 'puter. Here's me and one of Kobe (the hole-in-the-fence-finder beagle).

Hope we don't scare ya'll to badly. . .


----------



## smokin for life

MY GOD DUTCH!!! I think you pulled me over years ago!! I never forget a face or a badge.


----------



## hawgheaven

Hey smokin', I think yer right... he looks awfully familiar...


----------



## Dutch

Well, I ought too-been told that I look like that feller in my avatar!!

My youngest son did mention once that Bud (in the picture of him standing next to his new Lang) and I do look like we could be related-
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 And my reply was that he shouldn't be dissin Bud that way without knowing him!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





http://img243.imageshack.us/my.php?image=1000695tm3.jpg


----------



## hawgheaven

Wow, that's scarey Dutch... are you guys sure there weren't some distant relatives that were playin' hide the " fatty " way back when...? 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	









  Y'all look like blood relatives to me...


----------



## richoso1

Say Dutch, were you out on patrol just south of *Beaver during that last big fire? *I'd swear I saw you talking to some driver you had pulled over. I was on my way to Idaho Falls, but ended up spending the night in Beaver to be safe.


----------



## Dutch

Haven't pulled any patrol duty since I left the MP's-That's me in my security uniform-thought it is similar to alot of the County Mountie uniforms.


----------



## hhookk

If I even owned a Cowboys jersey the only thing I would do with it is wear it inside out when I changed the oil in my truck or take out the trash.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





In closing I'd just like to say " GO PATS !!! "


----------



## gypsyseagod

little fish catchers........ hehe /
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   dutch as a law enforcement ex official- ya should taser that man,,,,


----------



## goat

Here I am with another what could have been the best bread I have ever made.


----------



## richtee

Do I see two butts in that pict?  LoL!


----------



## goat

I might have known that someone would have made a comment about that.


----------



## gypsyseagod

did i count that right as 21 pits & grills ????


----------



## deejaydebi

Great looking bread there dayrle! 

Got a recipe to share with us on that there best bread you ever made?  Huh? Huh?


----------



## richtee

Grin.... Well, it IS just a slice...heh... Do alot in cast iron, eh? I'm just getting the hang of it. Wonderful stuff, really. cantankerous, but once ya get it, man... good attributes.


----------



## smokebuzz

Thanks to DUDE, i finally got a pic of myself and the girls.


----------



## hawgheaven

smokebuzz, a fine lookin' clan ya' got there... teach them TBS well!!


----------



## walking dude

smoke buzz..........

check this link out.......its how i learned to do imageshack.........thankx to meowy and pigcicles for all the help

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ead.php?t=8030


d8de

lke i said in the email............good looking set of girls


----------



## flash

Thanks for making this a Sticky Dutch. I had a strong feeling that this thread would be popular with the members......and so it is 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			





 Great job everyone.


----------



## deejaydebi

How come all the good looking folks waited so late to post their photos?


----------



## mossymo

Dang Debi, I was the 2nd one to post...... I was an early poster.....


----------



## walking dude

LMAO mossy..........good one



d8de


----------



## squeezy

So there is no misunderstanding ... was I late or early?


----------



## deejaydebi

Hmmmm .... 

I did post in the begining that we had some mighty fine looking folks here Mossy you must have been one of them!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Squeezy Darlin' you were just on time!


----------



## scotty

the smoke is getting thick now


----------



## drinkdosequis

I do not like to have my picture taken so it took some time to find one.
Karen


----------



## ba_loko

You're way more purdy without the hat and glasses, Karen!


----------



## walking dude

wd hides, and peers around the bushes.......to see what karen hits him with............LOL


d8de


----------



## stratocat

Smoking fish is great (even tho they are hard to light, nuk, nuk, nuk).


----------



## Dutch

From looking at the bike patches on Scotty's vest I'm guessing that you two ride a Suzwasavidson or a Harleykawazuki. . .


----------



## hawgheaven

Of course, they're made in Jamerica, right?


----------



## rockyb

Close.  Actually we have 7 bikes in our "garage" (Florida Room that's not a Florida room).  All different.  Dom's are: Suzuki GS1100ED, Yamaha 650 Street Tracker, Kawasaki KZ1300, Harley Dyna FXDX 1440 Superglide, and his son's Virago.  Mine are: Honda CM200T (my learning bike) and my new Buell Blast P3.

Just one of our many hobbies.


----------



## linescum

Here's one of me, it's a couple of years old so i look a lot better now


----------



## walking dude

of COURSE you do..........

lolol

j/k

tho, gotta be a redneck joke in there somewhere
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	















d8de


----------



## Dutch

Is that the mother-in-law apartment that your moving with your tractor mower?


----------



## Dutch

Paul, where you insane enough to ride them ornery critters. Here I thought that I was the only one "too scared to know better or too brave to care!!" Did a couple of seasons of High School Rodeo and the local circuit. Since I didn't have a horse, I rode bulls.  Little brother wouldn't let me use his horse to do steer wasslin-the little chit!


----------



## stringcheese paul

Its sort of a family thing.  All my cousins used to give me crap about not riding so I thought I'd give it a shot.  Never really rode in a circuit just little events here and there.  Don't have much time to spend on the road chasing rodeos.


----------



## roper76

Paul an old man told me one time "watch them bulls they'll blow snot in your pocket


----------



## badss

Howdy glued2it. I'm a big drag race fun up here in the North. We're an IHRA sanctioned track. Don't get the speeds you guys get but have saw a few of the big boys, Clay Millican etc. Good friend is Mark Thomas of Ohio. Neat photo!


----------



## badss

Dutch...ya got me on the floor man! My wife had to come and see what I was howlin about! Too good dude LMAO X10 !


----------



## badss

Cool thread. Don't have a bunch of new ones, but here's one of me in the garage and a couple of Ryan and I out for our last spring ride....Cat fans for sure.... looking forward to winter! Yeehaw!


----------



## stratocat

What a good lookin' bunch of smokers we are!


----------



## mj-air23

Alot of hunters in the bunch....Here's my latest.


----------



## dono

ok here I am, hope ya don't break your computer screen ( wide screen works better on pics of me lolololol) by the way that there's the lil' woman ,Cindy she keeps me outa trouble ( most of the time )


----------



## sawman

Smoked some bacon today. Did this last year on my grill,turned out great, but made a  mess in my grill.
So this year I made me a smoker. I am still trying to get the pictures from my files to this forum. I smoked a 10 lb. deer ham last week. MUMMM Good! took 11 hours. 
But you know WHAT? I saw the "TBS"  "I Think" It was great.


----------



## cook1536

Ok, I guess i'll post my mug on here as well. This was the result of only 45 mins. of hunting on opening morning. Very tasty after some of the thin blue stuff.


----------



## cman95

OK here is myself in Africa this past summer. Guess which is me.


----------



## placebo

It simply means that you make outstanding Q!


----------



## linbru

My lighter self!


----------



## flash

That's OK, I would ASSUME that is you in the Avatar.


----------



## hockeyhead

Attachment 7403     hope this pic works.


----------



## smok'n steve

Cruising on the party barge and getting ready to re-heat smoked meat.


----------



## gooose53

Picture from my sons wedding...


----------



## dalmorloson

This is me with my brood looking for this year's Christmas tree, and me with my 4 yr. old.


----------



## squeezy

Great looking family ... you are a lucky man!

Must have a good size smoker ... eh?


----------



## mossymo

ProV1
Thanks for posting the pic. That is what I hnestly live for. I love deer hunting, it brings me to sausage making !!!


----------



## shenk

I'll give you a picture just as soon as I figure out how to do it! LOL


----------



## flash

Calling all new members....post them up!!! Don't make me come after you.


----------



## smokin' joe

Here I am on Thanksgiving. I am on the right. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  And lastly, my boat.


----------



## tell you what bbq

Campin' w/Hank Jr.


----------



## mulepackin

Here I am on my best pony, and vaccinating cows:


----------



## flash

If pic is too big downsize it. Are you using Photobucket as a host?


----------



## scrapiron

I have it on a CD here at work. Can't get to photobucket here as it is blocked.


----------



## chargrilled

I think we could eliminate this whole mess.  Have a huge SMF BBQ in NW Indiana and everyone shows up wearing a T-shirt with their screename on it.

Attachment 9005

Me this winter at a party, I was Qn Pheasants for the crowd.


----------



## scrapiron

Attachment 9006 Here I am with dinner


----------



## sumosmoke

Thanks for the compliment, Eric! Now I feel comfortable with everyone, and am a contributing member, figured it was about time to get it out there. 

Time for yours!!


----------



## cinnamonkc

I have one in my profile but here's a couple:


----------



## travcoman45

Americas Most Wanted?!


----------



## abelman

LMAO


----------



## vince

Me and My son Jacob!


----------



## grothe

Me and my owner:





Pic is 2 years old. Me on da rt, Diesel on left. He weighs more than me now.


----------



## safety1

This is one of my ways of relaxing. If I am not try to cook something I am trying to find something to cook. Nothing better than getting out in the BIG SKY COUNTRY, with my kids.  Unfortunately the kids were not able to make this trip, but it was definately a success


----------



## douglaslizard

how do i get the pic to show up in post


----------



## dono

this is me hard at work smoking ribs yesterday, sorry guys no motley crue tats


----------



## travcoman45

Bump!  Ok all ya newfolk, when I get back I expect ta see some new faces in here!


----------



## joneser

*Here I am taking a fatty off the smoker.*





*This is me, my wife and son at the boat in St. Joe Michigan*


----------



## jts70

I not sure what is going on , Ii never had a problem before. Best i can do is post the link to ishack


----------



## meat hunter

Heres a few pics of our clan. Our 2 children's first year dear hunt. The wife and I in San Fransisco on our way to Napa Valley.


----------



## chisoxjim

heres a couple of me with a couple lobsters,  and mowing o' the green with my daughter last summer.


----------



## flash

I see newbies out there. Bring it on!! Show yourself.


----------



## oldschoolbbq

Frostyballs cook 004.JPG



__ oldschoolbbq
__ Jul 16, 2012






Sorry,but at least Mama loves me
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




and the wife is stuck with me,too much invested


----------



## henryporter

Here is a pic on me and Eva and our daughters Sara 14 and Elin 12


----------



## mrpinkdon'ttip

Catching the sunset on Lake Michigan
Attachment 22398

Morning after tornado struck my bachelor party (best man's house).
Attachment 22399

Fun with fully automatic weaponry.
Attachment 22400


----------



## okjsmoker

Here you go...







Thats me on the bike with the smoker trailer, Im known as Grillmaster Mitch, and right behind me is my son Junior Grillmaster Z. This was at a local bike show where I do all the cooking, this year we had 300 people to feed. Did a bunch of pulled pork and hot dogs along with a huge batch of those wicked baked beans (thanks again Dutch!)

more info on that smoker trailer... http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=83093


----------



## Bearcarver

Finally found a picture where I didn't break the camera.

Left to right; Bearcarver, Daughter-in-law, Son, and Mrs. Bear.


----------



## squirrel

Oh this is sooo awesome! I have spent a good long time going through this whole thread checking out the pics! It sure is nice to put a face to the posts. This is the only one I have right now, it's what I just put on my avatar, but maybe it's bigger so you can see the Squirrel doing a little mountain climbing in NC. That was a steep ledge I was standing on!


----------



## jirodriguez

Squirrell..... watch that first step! It looks like a doozy! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





On with the show! Picture of me and the family, took the kids to Disneyland first time ever this summer.... and just remember, the camera adds 10 lbs. ...... or was that the BBQ! lol


----------



## Bearcarver

Bump this to get more peeps to "Show Themselves"

Bearcarver


----------



## shooter1

O.K. here goes, a few pics. Don't have a good one of me and the wife that she will let me post. Of course she thinks every picture of her ever taken is lousy.


----------



## solaryellow

Here's my fat head.







Wifey and I


----------



## pokey

With daughter, now 14.


----------



## alelover

This the only one I have handy.


----------



## lucky13

Little guy Madden (MadMan), Vacation 2009 at Camden Yards in Baltimore (before baby) Jake, Marlie, Lori, McKinley.  All 5 of us have birthdays on the 13th, thus the Lucky13 moniker


----------



## alelover

That's amazing. And today is Friday the 13th. Have a great day.


----------



## lucky13

alelover - I know, my favorite day!    Have a pint or 10 tonight in honor of the 13th!!


----------



## alelover

I always pet my black cat 1st thing.


----------



## sqwib

You all probably know what I look like from my avatar.







But That's me in disguise, here is what I really look like....







Some family shots.....







Took this on Assateague, the professionals wanted I believe it was $600.00 for their package.

Here are my 2 girls, Son, Lovely wife and myself (current photo)


----------



## scarbelly

Here is a picture of the wife and I in Cambria







Here we are with our daughter in law at her college graduation


----------



## realtorterry

Little time in the woods


----------



## Bearcarver

Bumping this for any newbies (or anyone else missing in this collection) who want to add themselves.

Last time this was up was over 6 moths ago!

Bear


----------



## lexoutlaw

here we go....

nobody takes pics of me cooking...lol


----------



## tyotrain




----------



## SmokinAl

Here's a shot of Judy & I taken about 1 year ago.







Here's one when were in High School 1963. We got married in 1965.


----------



## thestealth

That's awesome Al!


> We got married in 1965.


----------



## Bearcarver

Great pics Al !

Judy was a knock out, and still is a Doll!

You don't look too bad yourself either, old buddy!

Bear


----------



## SmokinAl

Bearcarver said:


> Great pics Al !
> 
> Judy was a knock out, and still is a Doll!
> 
> You don't look too bad yourself either, old buddy!
> 
> Bear




Thanks Bear, I never could figure out what she saw in an ugly dog like me, but I wasn't about to let her get away & she's still here. So I guess my powers of persuasion won out.


----------



## alelover

You were quite the stud muffin back then Al.


----------



## thestealth

Several hours into an all nighter....ginni was the only one in the family that could hang. :D


----------



## Bearcarver

This is the only picture I have of me that might not scare anybody.

1969---Mekong Delta:


----------



## alelover

Looks like you're on your way to get Col. Kurtz there Bear.


----------



## porked

Bearcarver said:


> This is the only picture I have of me that might not scare anybody.
> 
> 1969---Mekong Delta:


Looks pretty scary to me Bear, lol.


----------



## porked

Okay, here's one of me a couple years ago, actling like the idiot I can be.


----------



## jirodriguez

Bearcarver said:


> This is the only picture I have of me that might not scare anybody.
> 
> 1969---Mekong Delta:




Note to self: Don't tick off Bear.... he knows how to shoot real well, and can probably kill you 10 differant ways using just his pinky!


----------



## Bearcarver

Porked said:


> Looks pretty scary to me Bear, lol.


LOL---I didn't mean that kind of scary. I meant old age scary, like in our picture on post #530 on this same thread.

Bear

And Johnny, I have become a gentle Bear since those days.


----------



## Bearcarver

Porked, 

Cool pool!

Is that a parrot in the cage?

Did he cuss you out when you walked by him?

Bear


----------



## SmokinAl

Bearcarver said:


> LOL---I didn't mean that kind of scary. I meant old age scary, like in our picture on post #530 on this same thread.
> 
> Bear
> 
> And Johnny, I have become a gentle Bear since those days.




That's a great photo of your family Bear. You look like a politician. I'd vote for ya!


----------



## porked

Bearcarver said:


> Porked,
> 
> Cool pool!
> 
> Is that a parrot in the cage?
> 
> Did he cuss you out when you walked by him?
> 
> Bear


Yes, that's a parrot. He used to yell at me all the time, in fact he used to yell at everyone, and then one day we asked him to leave and never come back. We replaced him with 2 African Gray parrots, who whistle and sing at everyone. It is a much happier home now.


----------



## fife

One of my wife and I in front the Carnival Boat, Then one of myself the wife and my son Camron, One of Me and Maxine


----------



## sunman76

Me and my boys


----------



## chef willie

Wow....just ran across this. Cool idea to put real pics with the names you know from posts. Hope the GF doesn't see these....you know how they can be with pics.

Me, SO Andrea, son and hs wife








Christmas last year


----------



## burn-it

Christmas 2010 - Me, My wife and Cooper.  A two year old we rescued from a not-so-reputable breeder back in October.


----------



## big twig

Well I started to go through this thread and finally made it to the last page so I guess I should show myself as well.

The wife and I at game 2 Caps vs Rangers Playoffs last weekend







I don't know why my tooth is shiny but it's not gold or anything.


----------



## roller

Here I am taken this past deer season.


----------



## jirodriguez

BIG TWIG said:


> Well I started to go through this thread and finally made it to the last page so I guess I should show myself as well.
> 
> The wife and I at game 2 Caps vs Rangers Playoffs last weekend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know why my tooth is shiny but it's not gold or anything.


Twig.... your supposed to tell us how you were such a supper fan you took a puck to the face and got a tooth knocked out and replaced with a gold one! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  lol


----------



## big twig

JIRodriguez said:


> Twig.... your supposed to tell us how you were such a supper fan you took a puck to the face and got a tooth knocked out and replaced with a gold one!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol




Uh.......I mean I jumped the glass because I didn't like a certain boarding call so I got into a fight with a Ranger but then someone hit me with a puck, thankfully they have a dentist on sight who had a nice gold tooth that fit perfectly. What a night, LOL!


----------



## Bearcarver

BIG TWIG said:


> Uh.......I mean I jumped the glass because I didn't like a certain boarding call so I got into a fight with a Ranger but then someone hit me with a puck, thankfully they have a dentist on sight who had a nice gold tooth that fit perfectly. What a night, LOL!




Sounds believable to me!

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver

Roller said:


> Here I am taken this past deer season.


Roller, Did you get that fender fixed?  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## shooter1

Bearcarver said:


> Roller, Did you get that fender fixed?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bear


LOL @ Bear, good one!


----------



## roller

No Bear I was to busy trying to get that deer hung for the pic. Forgot all about the fender....Thanks for the reminder !!!!!!


----------



## Bearcarver

Roller said:


> No Bear I was to busy trying to get that deer hung for the pic. Forgot all about the fender....Thanks for the reminder !!!!!!


Bear's a wise guy!

Ran into a buddy of mine at a bar years ago. He was bragging about the buck he shot. I told him the butcher that cut it up for him told me there was metal in it that dulled one of their blades. My buddy said, it must have been a piece of the .308 slug. I told him the butcher said a lead slug wouldn't hurt their equipment, and that this piece of metal looked like it was a tungsten carbide stud from a studded snow tire!

I got a couple free beers for that one!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## duanes

So here is a pic of my clan when we at Na' Brasa (Brazilian Rodizo in Horsham, PA) just before we ate 100 lbs. of luscious meats (or so it seemed).  The old fart in the back is me, the Mrs. in the middle, daughter up front with boyfriend, youngest to the right and my eldest with his Fiance to the right rear.  They are most responsible for me making decent BBQ as they tell me like it is - when there happy, I'm happy.


----------



## smokinstevo27

Two SMF members in this post. This was taken a couple months ago at my wedding. In the middle is Andrew82 and I'm on the right. Andrew82 and I have been as thick as thieves since kindergarten.

Edit: This was taken before my vows and the reason for the sneaky cheshire grins would be the bottle of black label Crown Royal the lads were sluggin on before the ceremony. The photographer snuck up on us!


----------



## coyote1

the wife and me a few years ago


----------



## burn-it




----------



## TulsaJeff

solaryellow said:


> Here's my fat head.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wifey and I


Sure was nice meeting you at the gathering.. hope to do it again next year!


----------



## TulsaJeff

Fife said:


> One of my wife and I in front the Carnival Boat, Then one of myself the wife and my son Camron, One of Me and Maxine


Enjoyed talking to you and your lovely wife at the gathering in Florida a few weeks back.. looking forward to seeing you guys again next year!


----------



## solaryellow

TulsaJeff said:


> Sure was nice meeting you at the gathering.. hope to do it again next year!




Ditto Jeff! Hopefully you won't miss the campfire chat next year. ;o)


----------



## SmokinAl

Man all you guys & gals are so young, I must be the resident old fart!


----------



## Bearcarver

SmokinAl said:


> Man all you guys & gals are so young, I must be the resident old fart!


We old guys should get together & protest!!!!








Bear


----------



## etcher1

This is the best I could do


----------



## Bearcarver

These posts keep getting better!

Keep them coming folks!

Bear


----------



## woodchucks

Well here it is. Myself the lovely wife and the grandkids


----------



## the dude abides

Here's me







And here's my wife







totally kidding


----------



## thebarbequeen

DUDE!!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  LMAO!


----------



## tjohnson

Wife and kids


----------



## mdboatbum

Here's me and my clone doing some smokin'.


----------



## fpnmf




----------



## rowdyrawhide

One of my brothers and I at our annual white trash bash.  I'm the one in the shopping cart, this is a small example of where the "rowdy" comes from in my name.







Can anyone say fish fry!


----------



## ecto1

My ugly mug...


----------



## alelover

You know Ecto you're the only one that really looks like your avatar.


----------



## alelover

That's a nice lookin family you got there. I have 2 daughters and a pretty wife. How do find time for all your smoke research?


----------



## meateater

Due to the witness protection program I had to make some changes! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Now. 







Before!


----------



## michael ark

Here is me and my dog king.Guess what website i'm at.


----------



## shooterrick




----------



## rowdyrawhide

alelover said:


> You know Ecto you're the only one that really looks like your avatar.




LMAO!


----------



## africanmeat

My Miss and me at the  Hover dam and Napa Valley


----------



## masterofmymeat

Laurie and I at Pine Island Pier Restaurant:


----------



## oldschoolbbq

Can't remember if I post my shot,so don't run...







I got another good one,different Mustache...I send it later.


----------



## alaskanbear

Well, guess I oughta step out and be seen.








A selp portriat if ya cant tell...heheheh
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	











Well, thats it..

Rich


----------



## Bearcarver

Alaskan Bear,

You look familiar, but I'm used to seeing you with a huge Salmon hanging from each paw!!!!

Bear


----------



## alaskanbear

OH, you mean like this??







or like this???


----------



## Bearcarver

LOL---Thanks Rich!

I just sent that new one to my Son!!!

Bear


----------



## terry colwell




----------



## solaryellow

Terry Colwell said:


>




Very cool Terry! How many birds do you have?


----------



## ecto1

Terry Colwell said:


>


You are way cooler than me Sir


----------



## terry colwell

SolarYellow,, That was the last years bird. I had her for two years, she ended up breaking her leg real bad this year and had to be put down. I have no birds right now,, waiting till it gets cooler to start again...

LOL ECTO1,,, I dont know if it makes me cool,,, but it sure is a hell of alot of fun...


----------



## thebigred67

Yep that's me. hehehe Better late to the thread then to never arrive.


----------



## mdboatbum

Forgot to add a pic when I posted here a while back. This is me on the boardwalk in Ocean City, MD


----------



## meateater

Keep em coming folks, can't be uglier than me!


----------



## michael ark

Bump


----------



## bluebombersfan

Shoe Lake Manitoba June 2011

edit: found a picture that wasn't so blurry.


----------



## scooper

The only pics I have of me smoke related are with a couple doobies.

Doobie Brothers, I mean!

Scott with Pat Simmons.







Scott with John McFee.


----------



## ddsmoker1

ok guys i'm late on this thread but I will post also this is me and my beautiful wife and my baby girl on her first birthday!!


----------



## reloadmike78

This is me in the middle getting ready for chili turn in, our team name is Government Issue.  The other two boneheads are my BIL's

I was in the Marine Corps and BIL on Right is Maj in the Army


----------



## pit 4 brains

How did I miss this thread??

Here's me enjoying some Amstell and watto on the beach of the Mediterranean Sea in Marbella, Spain. Ahh, another Air National Guard deployment...


----------



## confederateknowhow

Alright fellas, lock up the wives 'fore they all come chasin' after this handsome guy! Lol, just kiddin. 







My babies and I at Easter dinner this year. My daughter (4) and my son (5).


----------



## oldschoolbbq

O.K., here we go,I just don't like shaving around Christmas,it kinda grows faster
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	











Don't know why I want to go further North too
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





, and I hate cold.....


----------



## BGKYSmoker

Too many, cant walk, cant stand.


----------



## sprky

Wow don't know what brought this old post up again but I enjoyed going back threw it all.


----------



## BGKYSmoker

How bout it


----------



## bigfatdaddys

I am under pressure. Can't keep up at a county fair. Overloaded bbq. Smoke is killing me.







So now I take two or three pits or smokers. Here I am with my cousin Dale.  We learned that lesson .

WIFE LOVES BRET.


----------



## smoking b

Not a very good picture but here I am...













PICT0100.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Nov 6, 2012






Right before taking off on a recent blast


----------



## wes w

IMG_5621.JPG



__ wes w
__ Jan 1, 2013






Don't have very many pictures of myself.  I'm usually taking them.

Building our garage 2010

Wes


----------



## davidhef88

I can't believe I have never seen this thread. 
Me and the family.












image.jpg



__ davidhef88
__ Jan 1, 2013


----------



## bakedbean1970

2012-07-14_16-04-52_662.jpg



__ bakedbean1970
__ Jan 1, 2013





Me and Dad doing what we do best when we are not eating.


----------



## flash

Glad to see this is still alive.


----------



## diggingdogfarm

It's really neat to see what y'all look like, as others have said, it's nice to put a face with a name.














g3029SCALED-1-1_zpse55cb536.jpg



__ diggingdogfarm
__ Jan 1, 2013









~Martin


----------



## woodcutter

Here you go. My grandson Tanner and myself went for an Easter afternoon ride on Oliver last spring.













523288_3451762545001_2028894601_n.jpg



__ woodcutter
__ Jan 1, 2013


----------



## BGKYSmoker

Hmmmm













lion.jpg



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Jan 2, 2013


















nepas.jpg



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Jan 2, 2013


















DSC01552.jpg



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Jan 2, 2013


----------



## tammer

fishing.jpg



__ tammer
__ Jan 4, 2013






Here I am bass fishing. 













Madison Club.jpg



__ tammer
__ Jan 4, 2013






And here w/ my mom and my first place trophy for the smoked whitefish cakes w/ cherry chipotle sauce I created.


----------



## sunman76

IMG-20121202-00255.jpg



__ sunman76
__ Jan 5, 2013





 My love and me at a toy run for kids


----------



## humdinger

Me and my daughter in this pic while visiting Williamsburg, VA last May. My lovely wife is behind the camera and that's my Bulldog "Molson" posing stoically.













2012-05-10 19.36.03.jpg



__ humdinger
__ Jan 7, 2013


----------



## big andy a

US Open 2012.jpg



__ big andy a
__ Jan 7, 2013






Here's a photo of my wife and myself at the U.S. Open last summer where we were marshals on hole #4 at The Olympic Club.













Opening Night A's FB.jpg



__ big andy a
__ Jan 7, 2013






Opening day last spring at the Oakland A's.













CLA LinkedIn.jpg



__ big andy a
__ Jan 7, 2013






Standing in front of my office.


----------



## smoke happens

Me and the wife last week, I will be smoking this thing too!













P1020329.JPG



__ smoke happens
__ Jan 7, 2013
__ 2






60lb Bull Mahi-Mahi


----------



## fagesbp

557137_3874949425146_2017309892_n.jpg



__ fagesbp
__ Jan 7, 2013





Me and all my girls about 6 months ago. Finally have a boy on the way


----------



## diggingdogfarm

nepas said:


> Hmmmm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lion.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ BGKYSmoker
> __ Jan 2, 2013



The mountain man look!!!

Cool! LOL



~Martin


----------



## backyardsmokin

20130104_190958.jpg



__ backyardsmokin
__ Jan 7, 2013






I am always the one behind the camera


----------



## mneeley490

DSCF0644.JPG



__ mneeley490
__ Jan 7, 2013






As a rule, I take terrible pictures when I'm in front of the lens. But this is me in my favorite place in the world, Puerto Vallarta, MX.

My dad and I, same trip. He was 73, and this was the first time I ever got him to leave the country.

Now he and my mom hit Mexico often for cheap meds and dental work.

This same day, my son talked him into parasailing. Sometimes the old man can really surprise you.













DSCF0648.JPG



__ mneeley490
__ Jan 7, 2013


----------



## pops6927

me goofing around in brain injury class:













reinpops.jpg



__ pops6927
__ Jan 8, 2013






ReinPops!


----------



## diggingdogfarm

Pops6927 said:


> me goofing around in brain injury class:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reinpops.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ pops6927
> __ Jan 8, 2013
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ReinPops!



Where's the red nose?



~Martin :biggrin:


----------



## humdinger

LOL - MNeely,

You look like you are staring down a big league pitcher in that top pic!! haha

Puerto Vallarta looks awesome. I gotta get there once before I die.


----------



## mneeley490

Humdinger said:


> LOL - MNeely,
> 
> You look like you are staring down a big league pitcher in that top pic!! haha
> 
> Puerto Vallarta looks awesome. I gotta get there once before I die.


You really should, it's beautiful and the people there are the friendliest I've met anywhere.

We go in April after Spring Break, when the price drops and the temps are usually in the 80's. Missed last year, as my daughter was getting married, otherwise this would be our 8th year in a row.


----------



## shoneyboy

900x900px-LL-49b890ae_DSCN7820.jpg



__ shoneyboy
__ Jan 8, 2013






Me doing what I like to do best.......... ShoneyBoy.....


----------



## BGKYSmoker

Cant always be so serious.....EH













sneps.jpg



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Jan 9, 2013


----------



## norbie85

m100812_00_9008.jpg



__ norbie85
__ Jan 10, 2013


----------



## kathrynn

Have to show the crazy side of us!  My husband hates this picture...but I love it.  We were hanging out with some Baseball players from a local Milwaukee Brewer's Farm Team. This was after about 4 pitchers of a good brew.  And yes...tonight is date nite...and we will probably go thru several more.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			


















Crazy Lynn and Kat.JPG



__ kathrynn
__ Jan 11, 2013






Gotta have fun....being too serious all the time is a downer!


----------



## supercenterchef

Me, with one of our thirteen inside dogs












20120916_195205.jpg



__ supercenterchef
__ Jan 13, 2013


















20120916_195213.jpg



__ supercenterchef
__ Jan 13, 2013





...and me, getting Dobbie's version of a grand kiss...


----------



## moikel

IMG_0308.JPG



__ moikel
__ Jan 14, 2013






On the deck at Greenwell Point,I didnt catch the tiger shark that used to have that set of choppers. I bought them at a yard sale! He was 450kg at the time 1 kg under the World record. They will be going in the bar/manland.


----------



## moikel

IMG_0277.JPG



__ moikel
__ Jan 14, 2013






Just to prove I can catch my own fish!


----------



## alelover

I'm the one in the middle.













Scott Ofest.jpg



__ alelover
__ Jan 14, 2013


----------



## BGKYSmoker

alelover said:


> I'm the one in the middle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scott Ofest.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ alelover
> __ Jan 14, 2013


Yeah but

Yeah but

Yeah but

Oh never mind


----------



## wes w

Looks to me like we need to have our NC gathering in October!


----------



## wes w

KathrynN said:


> Have to show the crazy side of us!  My husband hates this picture...but I love it.  We were hanging out with some Baseball players from a local Milwaukee Brewer's Farm Team. This was after about 4 pitchers of a good brew.  And yes...tonight is date nite...and we will probably go thru several more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crazy Lynn and Kat.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ kathrynn
> __ Jan 11, 2013
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gotta have fun....being too serious all the time is a downer!


I agree totally!  We raised 3 boys.   The party has just begun!   Awesome picture

Wes


----------



## cromag

Of course at a BBQ place :) notice the Bud Bar B Que light behind me













16339_1298127092713_3713745_n.jpg



__ cromag
__ Jan 15, 2013






My wife turning me into a pig













392370_4340526470796_443424607_n.jpg



__ cromag
__ Jan 15, 2013


----------



## fusionpuddle




----------



## smoke happens

Brown and down, got to love it!


----------



## imjesse1

image.jpg



__ imjesse1
__ Jan 15, 2013






Hear you have it


----------



## 6cylturbo

image.jpg



__ 6cylturbo
__ Jan 24, 2013






Wife snapped this one after too much smoked turkey this past Thanksgiving.


----------



## roller

Taken last month !













food5 002.PNG



__ roller
__ Jan 24, 2013


----------



## mdboatbum

Roller said:


> Taken last month !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> food5 002.PNG
> 
> 
> 
> __ roller
> __ Jan 24, 2013


Damn Roller, I figured you for an older guy!


----------



## roller

I am old I`m 69 in March...


----------



## kathrynn

Roller said:


> I am old I`m 69 in March...


You are Not OLD Roller! Good to meet ya!


----------



## roller

KathrynN said:


> You are Not OLD Roller! Good to meet ya!


Same here !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mdboatbum

Roller said:


> I am old I`m 69 in March...


You'd never know it to look at you! Nice to meet you as well. By the way, the only reason I made the comment I did was from your picture next to your posts. THAT guy looks old :)


----------



## roller

Mdboatbum said:


> You'd never know it to look at you! Nice to meet you as well. By the way, the only reason I made the comment I did was from your picture next to your posts. THAT guy looks old :)


Nice to meet you as well !!! That guy in the Avatar pic is old...lol


----------



## candycoated

Hey neighbor!

We sure do grow em good lookin around here. ;)


----------



## kathrynn

candycoated said:


> Hey neighbor!
> 
> We sure do grow em good lookin around here. ;)


We Grow them that way in the South....Lady Mel!  Right?


----------



## candycoated

That's right Lady Kat!

Miss America 2013, Mallory Hagan, she was Miss New York, but born in Tennessee and raised in Alabama. ;p


----------



## boykjo

HPIM2331.JPG



__ boykjo
__ Jan 25, 2013


















HPIM1387.JPG



__ boykjo
__ Jan 25, 2013


----------



## garyinmd

P1000113.JPG



__ garyinmd
__ Jan 25, 2013






Pic with my oldest and 1st grandchild.  This is about a year old but like most I am usually on the other end of the lens.


----------



## bigfish98

This was me and the boys last year.













IMG_7026.JPG



__ bigfish98
__ Oct 19, 2011






This is me after losing 80 pounds in the last four months.  Still on my journey, but healthier than ever!













773746_10152413216465324_1951131405_o[1].jpg



__ bigfish98
__ Jan 25, 2013


----------



## kathrynn

Congrats!  I remember the last pics after surgery!  You are doing great!


----------



## bigfish98

Thanks!  That is an XL shirt.  I haven't worn one since highschool!  Got 10 pounds to lose and I will be about what I was when I graduated!  Still a long way from where I want to be but I am moving in the right direction!

Bigfish


----------



## candycoated

My hubs likes his anonymity, so here I am leaning on his shoulder at my friends' baby gender announcement party, all dolled up. I'll be making an afghan, it's a girl!













me.JPG



__ candycoated
__ Jan 26, 2013


----------



## kathrynn

Howdy Lady Mel! Nice to see you!


----------



## roller

candycoated said:


> My hubs likes his anonymity, so here I am leaning on his shoulder at the baby gender announcement party, all dolled up. I'll be making an afghan, it's a girl!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> me.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ candycoated
> __ Jan 26, 2013


Hi neighbor and congrats !!!!


----------



## supercenterchef

Roller, Candycoated...looks like we may need an ArkLaTax gathering!!


----------



## rickypro

1859.JPG



__ rickypro
__ Jan 27, 2013






Here is one of my son and me.


----------



## candycoated

Wait, I'm not pregnant! My best friends are having the baby, not me and my husband!!!


----------



## daveomak

I'm trying to smile......  difficult at best when the camera is set on 10 second delay.... waiting for it to go CLICK !!!!

                      













DaveOmak.jpg



__ daveomak
__ Jan 27, 2013


----------



## diggingdogfarm

DaveOmak said:


> I'm trying to smile......  difficult at best when the camera is set on 10 second delay.... waiting for it to go CLICK !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DaveOmak.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ daveomak
> __ Jan 27, 2013



You look way too serious in that pic, Dave!!!!!


~Martin :biggrin:


----------



## wes w

DaveOmak said:


> I'm trying to smile......  difficult at best when the camera is set on 10 second delay.... waiting for it to go CLICK !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DaveOmak.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ daveomak
> __ Jan 27, 2013


Great picture Dave.


----------



## daveomak

Wes W said:


> DaveOmak said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm trying to smile......  difficult at best when the camera is set on 10 second delay.... waiting for it to go CLICK !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Great picture Dave.
Click to expand...

Thanks Wes.....  


DiggingDogFarm said:


> DaveOmak said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm trying to smile......  difficult at best when the camera is set on 10 second delay.... waiting for it to go CLICK !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You look way too serious in that pic, Dave!!!!!
> 
> 
> ~Martin
Click to expand...

Martin..... First time I ever used the delay shutter....   It took 10 minutes to figure it out.... Then it took 3 tries to get it to work.....  Back and forth to the chair..... check the camera.... back to the chair.... Grrrrrrrrrrrrrr..... 

I think the camera was about to die from an acute case of lead poisoning.... I was getting P.O'ed....   I just noticed the wrinkles in my

brow..... Now I know I was P.O'ed and the camera was close to dying....


----------



## diggingdogfarm

DaveOmak said:


> Martin..... First time I ever used the delay shutter....   It took 10 minutes to figure it out.... Then it took 3 tries to get it to work.....  Back and forth to the chair..... check the camera.... back to the chair.... Grrrrrrrrrrrrrr.....
> I think the camera was about to die from an acute case of lead poisoning.... I was getting P.O'ed....   I just noticed the wrinkles in my
> brow..... Now I know I was P.O'ed and the camera was close to dying....



Now I understand.
That would make me look real serious too!!!! LOL


~Martin


----------



## hot rod bbq

530331_3895134139391_557986223_n.jpg



__ hot rod bbq
__ Jan 28, 2013






My wife and I hanging out in Nashville


----------



## boykjo

DaveOmak said:


> Thanks Wes.....
> 
> Martin..... First time I ever used the delay shutter....   It took 10 minutes to figure it out.... Then it took 3 tries to get it to work.....  Back and forth to the chair..... check the camera.... back to the chair.... Grrrrrrrrrrrrrr.....
> 
> I think the camera was about to die from an acute case of lead poisoning.... I was getting P.O'ed....   I just noticed the wrinkles in my
> 
> brow..... Now I know I was P.O'ed and the camera was close to dying....


I did the same thing.... It also took me 3 times to get my pictuire with my smoker using the shutter delay...lol


----------



## smoking b

Looks like this thread is coming back to life


----------



## pgsmoker64

Here I am last summer fishing on the Butler chain of lakes near Orlando, FL.













Me Fishing.jpg



__ pgsmoker64
__ Jan 28, 2013


----------



## rasimmo

emma grace.JPG



__ rasimmo
__ Jan 29, 2013


















image.jpg



__ rasimmo
__ Jan 21, 2013






These were taken about 3 months ago when the baby was a week old. I don't look so bad when you add in my lovely wife and daughter to the shot. This is all I have of me right now. The picture of her in my hat is my favorite, so I figured I would add it too.


----------



## flash

Dave Trout 0076.JPG



__ flash
__ Jan 29, 2013






Been a while since I started this thread. Guess I should give me an update.


----------



## roller

Nice Speck there flash...


----------



## 1beezer

bz bd.jpg



__ 1beezer
__ Jan 30, 2013


----------



## candycoated

SMF is filled with good lookin folks!

But I feel like I've witnessed SMF history. I've been reading a lot around here, and I've noticed people were badgering DaveOmak about posting a pic. He finally did it!


----------



## mdboatbum

candycoated said:


> Wait, I'm not pregnant! My best friends are having the baby, not me and my husband!!!


Your secret is safe with us. :)


----------



## candycoated

Mdboatbum said:


> Your secret is safe with us. :)


Haha, someone give Wes the memo!


----------



## wes w

candycoated said:


> My hubs likes his anonymity, so here I am leaning on his shoulder at my friends' baby gender announcement party, all dolled up. I'll be making an afghan, it's a girl!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> me.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ candycoated
> __ Jan 26, 2013


 I took it as your friend was throwing you a party....  Sorry about that.


----------



## candycoated

Wes, I edited the text after your congratulation comments to make it more clear. I totally saw where it could be confusing. No worries. :)


----------



## themule69

HALLOWEEN LEG.JPG



__ themule69
__ Jan 30, 2013






trick or treat 2012 showing some leg at work.

david


----------



## candycoated

themule69 said:


> HALLOWEEN LEG.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ themule69
> __ Jan 30, 2013
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> trick or treat 2012 showing some leg at work.
> 
> david


awww sookie sookie na!

;p


----------



## pgsmoker64

themule69 said:


> HALLOWEEN LEG.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ themule69
> __ Jan 30, 2013
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> trick or treat 2012 showing some leg at work.
> 
> david


Dated a girl that looked just like that in college!


----------



## daveomak

David, morning.... I think you have made it into the hearts of a few of our members with that picture... Not to mention your skills in making great Q...    Enjoy the camaraderie....      


themule69 said:


> HALLOWEEN LEG.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ themule69
> __ Jan 30, 2013
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> trick or treat 2012 showing some leg at work.
> 
> david


----------



## mneeley490

PV 2013 036.JPG



__ mneeley490
__ Aug 12, 2013






A decent pic of the wife and I in Paso Ancho, MX, last April, chowing down on an excellent plate of bbq ribs.


----------



## webowabo

IMAG0940.jpg



__ webowabo
__ Aug 12, 2013






the best I got for yall.... goofy face... tequila.. some beer... and some New Orleans BStreet action in background.... 

and Go Rangers :)


----------



## moikel

In the far tropical north ,Coburg Penninsula , NT .













IMG_0277.JPG



__ moikel
__ Aug 13, 2013


----------



## hutty

image.jpg



__ hutty
__ Aug 13, 2013






Me at our wedding













image.jpg



__ hutty
__ Aug 13, 2013






Me and the Mrs.


----------



## humdinger

Moikel said:


> In the far tropical north ,Coburg Penninsula , NT .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_0277.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ moikel
> __ Aug 13, 2013


LOL when I read "tropical north.." it made me think of someone planting palm trees in Canada! haha It's good to have fellow smokers down under! That's a good looking fish too. How's it taste?


----------



## moikel

Not anywhere near as good as this guy













IMG_0285.JPG



__ moikel
__ Aug 14, 2013






That first fish is a Queenfish,good as sashimi,or cerviche not great cooked. This is golden snapper great table fish,both great sport but different fighters. This sort of the Aussie = of Alaskan fishing camp. 4hours by jet thats got Indonesia as its next stop, then a day in Darwin then 80 minutes by Cessna to camp.


----------



## webowabo

Moikel said:


> Not anywhere near as good as this guy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_0285.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ moikel
> __ Aug 14, 2013
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That first fish is a Queenfish,good as sashimi,or cerviche not great cooked. This is golden snapper great table fish,both great sport but different fighters. This sort of the Aussie = of Alaskan fishing camp. 4hours by jet thats got Indonesia as its next stop, then a day in Darwin then 80 minutes by Cessna to camp.


Just beautiful Mick..... The fish.. not you :P hehe.. jk :):)


----------



## flash

Since we are showing off fish. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	

















NikonRed.jpg



__ flash
__ Aug 15, 2013


----------



## webowabo

Flash said:


> Since we are showing off fish.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NikonRed.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ flash
> __ Aug 15, 2013


very nice.. dont hurt yourself picking up that bad boy!!!


----------



## Bearcarver

Yup---They come bigger in the Ocean:


----------



## magnoliasmoker

Me sitting on my front porch, waiting on some steaks to be ready!













2013-08-02_18-09-25_HDR.jpg



__ magnoliasmoker
__ Aug 16, 2013


----------



## njfoses

Got crabs?













20120719_165709.jpg



__ njfoses
__ Aug 17, 2013


----------



## daben

My other vice!   Pickin' a few tunes in downtown Eureka Springs.













busk8.jpg



__ daben
__ Aug 21, 2013


----------



## daveomak

daben said:


> My other vice!   Pickin' a few tunes in downtown Eureka Springs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> busk8.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ daben
> __ Aug 21, 2013


daben, morning....  Good hobby....    Please take a moment and stop into " /*[color= rgb(128, 0, 0)]Roll Call[/color]*/   " and introduce yourself and get a proper welcome from our members.... Also, if you would note your location in your profile, it will help in the future when answering questions about smokin'...   elevation, humidity etc....    

We're glad you stopped in and joined our group...    Enjoy the long smokey ride....     Dave


----------



## flash

C'mon guys and gals. I see alot of names with no faces !!


----------



## corky513

This is a photo of me making cheese.













P1000955.JPG



__ corky513
__ Oct 16, 2013


----------



## bandon landon

My Avatar pic is a few years old, this is my Honey (41 years
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





!!) this past spring on the Tracy Arm Fjord, AK on our anniversary cruise.  













TRACY ARM FJORD 033.JPG



__ bandon landon
__ Oct 25, 2013


----------



## tonyabeachlover

Good golly it took FOREVER to get through this! What a nice group of people here :)


----------



## knifebld

NO smoking photo yet, but here a fishin' one :)













Salmon Fishing July 2008 028.jpg



__ knifebld
__ May 16, 2014


----------



## v8trdude

We had a wicked ice storm that rolled through here and left us without power through Christmas. Fortunately, I was able to improvise













IMG_00000150.jpg



__ v8trdude
__ May 16, 2014


















IMG_00000102.jpg



__ v8trdude
__ May 16, 2014


----------



## hagisan

Me proudly standing next to my newly acquired Party Gator that I scored for $390 off CL.













gatorpit.jpg



__ hagisan
__ Apr 20, 2014


----------



## renorose

laughing fred.jpg



__ renorose
__ May 19, 2014






*Back atcha!*

*Have a good one!*


----------



## brooksy

IMG_82835357604504.jpeg



__ brooksy
__ May 19, 2014





 Here you go.


----------



## bluewhisper

Here's a recent picture of me taken in a park shelterhouse - digging out the fireplace ashes with a heavy dustpan













shelterhouse_dustpan.jpg



__ bluewhisper
__ May 19, 2014


----------



## noboundaries

No fishing pics, but on a break after looking at fish REAL CLOSE on a dive trip in NorCal at Point Lobos.













Me Point Lobos.jpg



__ noboundaries
__ May 19, 2014


















Sept Point Lobos 017.jpg



__ noboundaries
__ May 19, 2014


----------



## smoking b

Noboundaries said:


> No fishing pics, but on a break after looking at fish REAL CLOSE on a dive trip in NorCal at Point Lobos.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sept Point Lobos 017.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ noboundaries
> __ May 19, 2014


That's some nice scenery man!


----------



## hoity toit

Here are a couple of pics of me...Hoity Toit ! (Im on the right)













IMG_2934.JPG



__ hoity toit
__ May 19, 2014


















mar2009.jpg



__ hoity toit
__ May 19, 2014






Me and my 93yr old dad.


----------



## johgre078

DSC04016.JPG



__ johgre078
__ May 20, 2014






My wife her girlfriend and I


----------



## ibbones

CCR 2010 365.JPG



__ ibbones
__ May 20, 2014


----------



## boykjo

Hoity Toit said:


> mar2009.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ hoity toit
> __ May 19, 2014
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me and my 93yr old dad.


Reminds me of my favorite movie


----------



## dilettit

Tommy.JPG



__ dilettit
__ May 26, 2014


----------



## pops6927

pops2012 halloween.jpg



__ pops6927
__ Aug 7, 2014


----------



## flash

OK, we've seen occupations. Time to update this thread with some new members.


----------



## red dog

Me showing off my Crane Prairie rainbow. Wearing my goofy lookin fishin hat.













IMG_1910_1_2 copy.jpg



__ red dog
__ Dec 4, 2014


----------



## flash

I remember seeing that lake and wondering how good it was on one of our trips out west. We usually hit Diamond Lake alot.


----------



## red dog

Flash said:


> I remember seeing that lake and wondering how good it was on one of our trips out west. We usually hit Diamond Lake alot.


I think right now Diamond lake is what Crane Prairie used to be. There are some monster rainbows in Crane but you don't catch the number of fish that Diamond lake has. Crane is making a comeback though!


----------



## bladebuilder

This is me tending to the "blast griller" To hot for smoke! lol!













Picture1626.jpg



__ bladebuilder
__ Dec 6, 2014


----------



## boykjo

Bump...........


----------



## phantom krankor

Noah_glasses.jpg



__ phantom krankor
__ Jan 1, 2015






Yeah, silly pic, but the only one I have on my computer.. .


----------



## mathman

image.jpg



__ mathman
__ Jan 1, 2015






This is me. Shot this buck two weeks ago. Now he's ground meat with pork:)


----------



## chefbowpro

20150105_071353.jpg



__ chefbowpro
__ Jan 5, 2015





People who do not "gather" their own food have no idea what they are missing!


----------



## randall lee

IMG_0875.JPG



__ randall lee
__ Jan 7, 2015


















059.JPG



__ randall lee
__ Jan 7, 2015






One of me and the wife driving around Lake Tahoe last year and one for Flash from PennFish on the Florida Sportsman Fishing forum.


----------



## wimpy69

Raising Cain at Lambeau Field this past Nov before the Eagles / Packers game. They actually started cheering  Let's Go Flyers  then offered me a shot. Great people up there, can't wait to go back next year.












lambeau 2.jpg



__ wimpy69
__ Jan 11, 2015


----------



## smokesontuesday

Me and Connor.jpg



__ smokesontuesday
__ Jan 20, 2015






My smoking buddy and I at Silver Dollar City last summer.


----------



## atomicsmoke

Me...having a really bad day












_20150411_113834.JPG



__ atomicsmoke
__ Apr 11, 2015


----------



## pineywoods

It's been awhile since anybody has posted in this thread but 

 BandCollector
  thought it would be to have a thread where people could post a picture of themself and that reminded me we had a thread like that. After a little searching here it is and while a lot of the people that posted in it aren't around anymore some are like 

 SmokinAl
 , 

 Bearcarver
 , 

 daveomak
 , 

 atomicsmoke
  and some others


----------



## JckDanls 07

Hey Jerry...  I was looking through the thread and see a lot of pictures missing....   Any way they can be restored ??   Maybe Jeff or Brian could help...


----------



## forktender

Wild Salmon, it's what's for dinner!!!


----------



## pineywoods

JckDanls 07 said:


> Hey Jerry...  I was looking through the thread and see a lot of pictures missing....   Any way they can be restored ??   Maybe Jeff or Brian could help...



Keith back when most of these photos were posted we all had to use photo hosting sites like photobucket and when someone dropped their account with whichever hosting company they were using the photos went away. Some of those sites were free then all of a sudden they wanted to charge you and you were locked out of your pictures stored there unless you paid the high fees they wanted. We've also had some members delete them for one reason or another


----------



## atomicsmoke

pineywoods said:


> It's been awhile since anybody has posted in this thread but
> 
> BandCollector
> thought it would be to have a thread where people could post a picture of themself and that reminded me we had a thread like that. After a little searching here it is and while a lot of the people that posted in it aren't around anymore some are like
> 
> SmokinAl
> ,
> 
> Bearcarver
> ,
> 
> daveomak
> ,
> 
> atomicsmoke
> and some others


Still around....with some big gaps indeed.


----------



## daveomak

I have no idea how you could post your picture....


----------



## daveomak

..


----------



## BGKYSmoker

Huh?

We can post pics now 

Whodathunk


----------



## atomicsmoke

BGKYSmoker said:


> We can post pics now
> 
> Whodathunk


What will they think of next?


----------



## Bearcarver

Lets Go Peeps!!!
Let's get some New Pics up, with Names !!!
Thanks Piney!

Bear


----------



## GonnaSmoke

Ok, I'll jump in. I am 60+ years old and have been on/around water, boats and fishing all my life. After I retired, I got my captain's license and started guiding. I fish all year long and chances are very good that if I'm not home, I'm fishing. Here are a few...

Fishing in Alaska, me in the blue sweatshirt...






Cherokee Lake in Tennessee. We go twice a year...












Before I retired. Lake Murray here in South Carolina...






I spent probably 30 years chasing largemouth bass. Now I mostly chase after striped bass, stripers or rockfish as we call them, all over the southeast, but redfish, speckled trout, and flounder drive me crazy, too...

We have 4 granddaughters and one of them loves to fish more than I do.
Her and her best friend...












One of my biggest fears is that when I die, my wife will sell all of my fishing gear for what I *TOLD* her I paid for it...


----------



## Nate52

I suppose I'll stay with the salmon theme.


----------



## clifish

That is a King Salmon from Sodus Bay, Lake Ontario, NY.   Then a striped bass caught of Montauk Point, NY.  Thankfully I have dropped 30++ lbs since the bottom photo.


----------



## Nefarious

Maybe I'm too late to the party, can these new pic's be put on a new thread, the new pics start on page 40 and allnthe others are from 2015 at the latest?


----------



## Bearcarver

I drug these off of a couple Old Posts, on this Thread:

53 Years Ago:






A Little more up to date (15 years ago @ Bear Jr's Wedding):
L to R-------Bear, Bethany (Bear Jr's Wife), Bear Jr., Mrs Bear:






Bear


----------



## chilerelleno

forktender said:


> View attachment 524218
> 
> Wild Salmon, it's what's for dinner!!!


So...  We can call ya fishface?


----------



## chilerelleno

GonnaSmoke said:


> Ok, I'll jump in. I am 60+ years old and have been on/around water, boats and fishing all my life. After I retired, I got my captain's license and started guiding. I fish all year long and chances are very good that if I'm not home, I'm fishing. Here are a few...
> 
> Fishing in Alaska, me in the blue sweatshirt...
> View attachment 524230
> 
> 
> Cherokee Lake in Tennessee. We go twice a year...
> View attachment 524222
> 
> 
> View attachment 524223
> 
> 
> Before I retired. Lake Murray here in South Carolina...
> View attachment 524224
> 
> 
> I spent probably 30 years chasing largemouth bass. Now I mostly chase after striped bass, stripers or rockfish as we call them, all over the southeast, but redfish, speckled trout, and flounder drive me crazy, too...
> 
> We have 4 granddaughters and one of them loves to fish more than I do.
> Her and her best friend...
> View attachment 524229
> 
> 
> View attachment 524232
> 
> 
> One of my biggest fears is that when I die, my wife will sell all of my fishing gear for what I *TOLD* her I paid for it...


Nice pics, Ive fished in Sitka and have nailed some Barn Doors and Kings,
Alaska is a great place to fish!


----------



## chilerelleno




----------



## clifish

chilerelleno said:


> View attachment 524249
> View attachment 524250
> View attachment 524251
> View attachment 524253
> View attachment 524255


OK,  you win!


----------



## fxsales1959

Not a big fan of Me pics, but here goes


----------



## fxsales1959

pacman said:


> I don't like pictures of myself so I don't have many onhand.  However, this is one of my cats, Odin... ON MY HEAD!!!  He just loves to lick my hair after I come in from smoking... Any other cat owners have this experience or is Odin just insane??? I'm going with insane.
> Attachment 4950
> View attachment 417982


I've got two hellions that like to snak out when I'm tending the smoke. then run like hell when i try to co
	

		
			
		

		
	






	

		
			
		

		
	
rral them


----------



## Colin1230

I'm the one on the left.


----------



## MJB05615

Here's me at 18 years old.






Here I am meeting Ms Sally Kellerman  in 2012.






Our Wedding 1985





Our Granddaughter, the light of our lives.





From our 25th Anniversary 2010, since then we've both lost 50 lbs each and someone has different hair.





Grandma trying to get someone to take a nap.  Looks like they both need one, lol.


----------



## GonnaSmoke

chilerelleno said:


> Nice oics, Ive fished in Sitka and have nailed some Barn Doors and Kings,
> Alasks is a great place to fish!


I love fishing in Alaska, just wish I could get there more often...







For my 60th birthday, my wife decided that I should skydive for the first time ever. Don't have a clue where she came up with that idea, but it was scary, exhilarating, and did I say scary? But I did it and that has been crossed off of my bucket list, if it was ever on there to begin with...

Edit to show a pic of my son and I right before we went up...





BTW, my wife hates the hair. I blame it on being a product of the 70's and COVID...

And those were some VERY NICE Hammerheads...


----------



## unclebubbas bbq

My son and I roasting a pig back in 2018


----------



## BandCollector

Thanks 

 pineywoods
 for resurrecting this old thread!!!!

Since I made the suggestion. . .This is me!

Great to match your faces with your Avatars. . .Thanks!

John


----------



## GaryHibbert

I don't recall seeing this post in the past, so I'll just add a couple from over the years.


Flew down to Vegas for our wedding:







Miss Linda and me travelling through Montana back when we still rode:











Relaxing on a bike run with 3 old friends:


----------



## Winterrider

2014 Kauai Hawaii


----------



## BandCollector

I went through all 41 pages and it is a shame most of the pictures from the earlier years have disappeared.  For that matter,  it is a bigger shame that many of the active members from those earlier years are no longer active.

I'm glad I was able to see a picture of Dutch,  of "Dutch's Wicked Baked Beans" fame and Pops.


 daveomak
 , why couldn't you smile in 10 seconds?


 Bearcarver
 . . .You handsome devil!

Perhaps we can start a more recent post (Maybe Show Yourself II )since technology today enables us to post pictures more easily.

John


----------



## GonnaSmoke

unclebubbas bbq said:


> My son and I roasting a pig back in 2018
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 524282


That's how we did it when I was growing up. Had a 55 gal. drum we burned hickory in. It had a grate about a foot or so up from the bottom and a hole below to shovel out the coals when they fell through and spread them under the pig. Nothing high tech and we never had a meat thermometer, just feel and eyesight...


----------



## GATOR240

BandCollector said:


> Thanks
> 
> pineywoods
> for resurrecting this old thread!!!!
> 
> Since I made the suggestion. . .This is me!
> 
> Great to match your faces with your Avatars. . .Thanks!
> 
> John
> 
> View attachment 524290
> 
> 
> View attachment 524291


Love the Stargell Star!!!!


----------



## fxsales1959

feel bad after all the spousal pictures. my lovely bride who saved my life during my cardiac arrest. was chest pumping me as i was flat lined when ems 
	

		
			
		

		
	







	

		
			
		

		
	
 arrived. she's also a good cook(eye-talian) and some south of the border stuff


----------



## DougE

My shaggy winter look


----------



## BandCollector

https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/show-yourself.57052/
[/QUOTE]


GATOR240 said:


> Love the Stargell Star!!!!





 GATOR240


Thanks,

My son taught with Kent Tekulvie at PNC Park for an adult  fantasy camp.  Kent was impressed with my son and gave it to him which in turn he gave to me.  One of my prized possessions.

The picture of me is when I was on a cruse to Alaska.  It was amazing how many residents of Alaska and cruse participants recognized that Stargal Star!

John


----------



## pineywoods

Nefarious said:


> Maybe I'm too late to the party, can these new pic's be put on a new thread, the new pics start on page 40 and allnthe others are from 2015 at the latest?





BandCollector said:


> I went through all 41 pages and it is a shame most of the pictures from the earlier years have disappeared.  For that matter,  it is a bigger shame that many of the active members from those earlier years are no longer active.
> 
> I'm glad I was able to see a picture of Dutch,  of "Dutch's Wicked Backed Beans" fame and Pops.
> @daveomak , why couldn't you smile in 10 seconds?
> 
> 
> Bearcarver
> . . .You handsome devil!
> 
> Perhaps we can start a more recent post (Maybe Show Yourself II )since technology today enables us to post pictures more easily.
> 
> John



Didn't really want to let this thread die so went back and deleted the posts that the pictures had disappeared and that cut it almost in half.


----------



## Sowsage

I found it very difficult to find pictures of myself... I guess I'm always on the other side of the camera! Lol!
I did manage to find a few pictures.. I included some of my boys Ryder and Knox. They are a big part of me and I speak of them here a lot so y'all should know who they are as well.

I found this one of me and my older brother. I'm on the right. I'm guessing age at 3
	

		
			
		

		
	







A few current pics of me
	

		
			
		

		
	

















A couple of Ryder. One with his guitar.. He is really getting the hang of it!! Picking it up quickly!










A couple of Knox.... Hes my ornery one!!!










And one of them together this past fall


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma

GonnaSmoke said:


> Ok, I'll jump in. I am 60+ years old and have been on/around water, boats and fishing all my life. After I retired, I got my captain's license and started guiding. I fish all year long and chances are very good that if I'm not home, I'm fishing. Here are a few...


Wow those are some nice Stripers!  You killing me with those pictures.  I been on the hunt for a boat for over 6 months.  It is just crazy right now.  Kids look like having fun.


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma

Gretchen and I several years ago






And more recent






Me as a youngster.  I on the left






And my big Stripper


----------



## GonnaSmoke

BrianGSDTexoma said:


> Wow those are some nice Stripers!  You killing me with those pictures.  I been on the hunt for a boat for over 6 months.  It is just crazy right now.  Kids look like having fun.


Thanks Brian. I've caught a few stripers in the 20+ lb. range and have had a 30 lber or so come in my boat at Clarks Hill Lake. I've caught a few redfish in the 40 lb. range, but those have to be released. We have a slot limit on them which is 15"-23". If you ever get to South Carolina and would like to go fishing, shoot me a PM and we'll see if we can set it up. 

Yes boats are hard to come by right now and this really isn't the time of the year to be looking for one. Everything is absurdly priced, but keep looking and be ready to act fast, one will pop up.

My granddaughter thinks that every time my boat leaves, she should be on it... I try to take her as much as possible when school is out.


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma

GonnaSmoke said:


> If you ever get to South Carolina and would like to go fishing, shoot me a PM and we'll see if we can set it up.


My brother spends the summers in Maggie Valley.  I hoping to get out that way this year.


----------



## BandCollector

forktender said:


> View attachment 524218
> 
> Wild Salmon, it's what's for dinner!!!


Hey 

 forktender
 Hard to see your pretty face hiding behind that salmon and facemask. . .Nice fish though,

John


----------



## SmokinVOLfan

Sowsage said:


> I did manage to find a few pictures..



Yes! The "Beaver Hunter" hat FOR THE WIN!


----------



## Sowsage

SmokinVOLfan said:


> Yes! The "Beaver Hunter" hat FOR THE WIN!


 ive gotten a few coments on that hat!!.. And a few dirty looks!


----------



## SmokinVOLfan

Sowsage said:


> ive gotten a few coments on that hat!!.. And a few dirty looks!



Dude, if you paired that with your cut off "FBI - Female Body Inspector" shirt you would have women throwing their underwear at you non stop! They cant resist it.


----------



## Sowsage

SmokinVOLfan said:


> Dude, if you paired that with your cut off "FBI - Female Body Inspector" shirt you would have women throwing their underwear at you non stop! They cant resist it.


I have this one.... It actually got me a date with a teacher at my youngests preschool true story!


----------



## BGKYSmoker

Good going there nepas.


----------



## GATOR240

BandCollector said:


> https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/show-yourself.57052/






 GATOR240


Thanks,

My son taught with Kent Tekulvie at PNC Park for an adult  fantasy camp.  Kent was impressed with my son and gave it to him which in turn he gave to me.  One of my prized possessions.

The picture of me is when I was on a cruse to Alaska.  It was amazing how many residents of Alaska and cruse participants recognized that Stargal Star!

John
[/QUOTE]
That is really cool!! Teke was no slouch. Pops is my all time favorite athlete.


----------



## bauchjw

Great thread! I think I have the same problem as 

 Sowsage
  Very few solo pics. First two are self explanatory, but the second picture is at my favorite surf spot in San Diego, the Oceanside Pier (even though you can’t see the pier!). It was always the last place Id surf before a deployment and the first when I got back. Also a favorite family hang out. 









The last pic  is about 20 years ago when I was a slimy pollywog going through the shellback ceremony. My daughter thought it was a good one to share. She has my sense of humor.


----------



## BandCollector

[/QUOTE]
That is really cool!! Teke was no slouch. Pops is my all time favorite athlete.
[/QUOTE]




 GATOR240

Denny,

Willie was a good person as well as a great baseball player.  I wear his star proudly.

By the way,  I recognize your dog but we still don't know what you look like. . .LOL

John


----------



## BandCollector

bauchjw said:


> Great thread! I think I have the same problem as
> 
> Sowsage
> Very few solo pics. First two are self explanatory, but the second picture is at my favorite surf spot in San Diego, the Oceanside Pier (even though you can’t see the pier!). It was always the last place Id surf before a deployment and the first when I got back. Also a favorite family hang out.
> View attachment 524415
> View attachment 524418
> 
> The last pic  is about 20 years ago when I was a slimy pollywog going through the shellback ceremony. My daughter thought it was a good one to share. She has my sense of humor.
> View attachment 524419


Jed,

Lots of beautiful smiles there!

Great looking family,

John


----------



## Bearcarver

BandCollector said:


> https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/show-yourself.57052/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GATOR240
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> My son taught with Kent Tekulvie at PNC Park for an adult  fantasy camp.  Kent was impressed with my son and gave it to him which in turn he gave to me.  One of my prized possessions.
> 
> The picture of me is when I was on a cruse to Alaska.  It was amazing how many residents of Alaska and cruse participants recognized that Stargal Star!
> 
> John




I remember those days!!
Willie & Manny & the Gang were hard on Phillies pretty often!!
I remember Tekulvie too, when Richie Ashburn used to say he was so skinny, he had to run around in the shower to get wet.
I think I have some beer cans with the whole Pirates Team on it.
Remember "We Are Family" Theme song?

Bear


----------



## GATOR240

That is really cool!! Teke was no slouch. Pops is my all time favorite athlete.
[/QUOTE]




 GATOR240

Denny,

Willie was a good person as well as a great baseball player.  I wear his star proudly.

By the way,  I recognize your dog but we still don't know what you look like. . .LOL

John
[/QUOTE]
Yes, Willie sure was a good person. I am going to post some pictures, but, I'm one of those people that makes it a point of not getting my picture taken if I can help it.  I'm also starting to see where that probably wasn't too brite. I'm going to have to dig deep!


----------



## DougE

GATOR240 said:


> I am going to post some pictures, but, I'm one of those people that makes it a point of not getting my picture taken if I can help it. I'm going to have to dig deep I'm also starting to see where that probab;y isn't too brite.


I learned a long time ago that if you use the internet, you pretty much gave up your privacy. Google already knows who you are, and pretty much everything about you. I quit caring.


----------



## Brokenhandle

My better half and me! She's older than me by 6 days...so I get 6 days a year I can call her my old lady lol! Might switch it to cougar    








The rest of our family...our son in the middle, SIL and daughter on the left.

Ryan


----------



## GATOR240

DougE said:


> I learned a long time ago that if you use the internet, you pretty much gave up your privacy. Google already knows who you are, and pretty much everything about you. I quit caring.


You are absolutely correct about that. For some unknown reason, I started skipping out on getting my picture taken long before the internet was invented!


----------



## Brokenhandle

Ooopppsss.... bet you can't see them can you! Lol










That's the rest of them! Got distracted by homemade potato chips fresh from the oven!

Ryan


----------



## DougE

GATOR240 said:


> For some unknown reason, I started skipping out on getting my picture taken long before the internet was invented!


I know the reason why there aren't many pictures of me pre, or post internet ..... I just don't like posing for pictures.


----------



## JckDanls 07

Y'all will have to do a little work to see mine...  It's hanging on the post office wall...


----------



## TNJAKE

JckDanls 07 said:


> Y'all will have to do a little work to see mine...  It's hanging on the post office wall...


America's most wanted poster?


----------



## DougE

If you want to see Jake, just look for the guy with the backwards assless chaps.


----------



## forktender

The little lady/ Blondie, and me at the old Cliff House restaurant in S.F. for my best friends wedding reception. I don't remember having that picture taken I was tore up due to an open bar and crazy friends .


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew

Brokenhandle said:


> Ooopppsss.... bet you can't see them can you! Lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 524568
> 
> 
> That's the rest of them! Got distracted by homemade potato chips fresh from the oven!
> 
> Ryan



Awesome looking fam!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew

forktender said:


> The little lady/ Blondie, and me at the old Cliff House restaurant in S.F. for my best friends wedding reception. I don't remember having that picture taken I was tore up due to an open bar and crazy friends .
> View attachment 524594



Ha, haven’t we all been there!?!  You see the photo later and think… how the hell did I get in there!?!


----------



## DougE

Nice looking family you got there, 

 Brokenhandle
 .


----------



## 912smoker

Here's one from my glory days 





And I'm not that short lol
12" of lift on 44's

Keith


----------



## Brokenhandle

912smoker said:


> Here's one from my glory days
> View attachment 524600
> 
> And I'm not that short lol
> 12" of lift on 44's
> 
> Keith


Nice truck! And in my glory days I could hop right into it...now days...oh hell no! But help me up and we could tear it up! Still enough kid in me to get in trouble!

Ryan


----------



## forktender

BandCollector

John, an "adult fantasy camp."
Sounds kinda fun. Lmao!!!


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma

forktender said:


> The little lady/ Blondie, and me at the old Cliff House restaurant in S.F. for my best friends wedding reception. I don't remember having that picture taken I was tore up due to an open bar and crazy friends .
> View attachment 524594


What a great picture!


----------



## BGKYSmoker

JckDanls 07 said:


> Y'all will have to do a little work to see mine...  It's hanging on the post office wall...


I seen you on the milk carton too.


----------



## JckDanls 07

TNJAKE said:


> America's most wanted poster?



That would be the one... 



BGKYSmoker said:


> I seen you on the milk carton too.



That was before the post office picture ...


----------



## BandCollector

forktender
 said:

John
[/QUOTE]
John, an "adult fantasy camp."
Souds kinda fun. Lmao!!!
[/QUOTE]

It was a baseball camp for adult men who always had aspirations to be major league baseball players but their careers got in the way. . .Get your mind out of the gutter.  LOL!

Oh,  and by the way. . .Thanks for the picture.  Nice pic!

John


----------



## 912smoker

Brokenhandle said:


> Nice truck! And in my glory days I could hop right into it...now days...oh hell no! But help me up and we could tear it up! Still enough kid in me to get in trouble!
> 
> Ryan


Yep no bunny hop for me either . Now I have climb up the back tires  and hope I don't slip

Keith


----------



## RyderD2013

Here is a few. Pictures of me.

Breakfast at Cracker Barrel







Ice cream after fishing






Me and my brother out back






Crappie fishing






Build a Snowman


----------



## Bearcarver

Great Pics, Ryder!!
Like.

Bear


----------



## GATOR240

Nice pics Ryder!


----------



## GATOR240

Bearcarver said:


> I remember those days!!
> Willie & Manny & the Gang were hard on Phillies pretty often!!
> I remember Tekulvie too, when Richie Ashburn used to say he was so skinny, he had to run around in the shower to get wet.
> I think I have some beer cans with the whole Pirates Team on it.
> Remember "We Are Family" Theme song?
> 
> Bear


@ Bearcarver - You are correct on that John, but, as I remember it, the Phillies gave the Pirates  as good as they got.  Schmidt, "The Bull", Carlton, Bowa, Tug McGraw, Maddox.......Those were some exciting series during that era. Richie Ashburn in his playing days was a bit before my time.


----------



## mneeley490

Not sure what I might have posted before, but here's a few. Mostly bad selfies.

Me and my son.





Skip ahead a few years; me and my first grandson.






And like Mr. Bojangles, I drinks a bit. But I still can't dance.










Especially when I'm in Mexico.

















Seated with my best friend, in a brewpub in Louisville, KY. A little change of pace from all the bourbon tastings.






This is my wife and I, in Winthrop, WA, on the hottest day of the year in 2021, 117°. 8am here, it was only 85°.






Oh, and the obligatory fishing photo. This was in Puerto Vallarta, catching some small (25 lb.) tuna.


----------



## Bearcarver

GATOR240 said:


> @ Bearcarver - You are correct on that John, but, as I remember it, the Phillies gave the Pirates  as good as they got.  Schmidt, "The Bull", Carlton, Bowa, Tug McGraw, Maddox.......Those were some exciting series during that era. Richie Ashburn in his playing days was a bit before my time.




That bunch was my All-time favorite Team!!
If I wanted to strain my brain, I could name them all, and include Maddox, Harmon, Cash, Hutton, Boone, McCarver, etc, etc.
I got to enjoy Ashburn, while he was announcing with Harry Kalas & By Saam.

Bear


----------



## DRKsmoking

This is a great thread , was going to post the other day but ...storm , no power . life

It is great to put a face to the name , as others have said , and even find long lost family. 
I think Justin 

 yankee2bbq
  is ma cosin , lol







David


----------



## yankee2bbq

DRKsmoking said:


> This is a great thread , was going to post the other day but ...storm , no power . life
> 
> It is great to put a face to the name , as others have said , and even find long lost family.
> I think Justin
> 
> yankee2bbq
> is ma cosin , lol
> View attachment 525106
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> David


You got a purdy mouth like me! 
Did we just become BFFs?!


----------



## DRKsmoking

Well I better add a couple of me and the love of my life

Mona loves the camera ...not really but caught her at a good time
	

		
			
		

		
	







We love to go south where the only ice I see is in my drinks

It was bath day , so here we are 
	

		
			
		

		
	







My 60th birthday ,





	

		
			
		

		
	
 sorry about the birthday pin, just how I feel

Did I tell you Mona has a drinking problem , and really likes her beer
	

		
			
		

		
	












That's us

and I see lots of fishing pictures . And that is one of great things we love to do .
Here is a couple of us just on the coast rocks right across from the famous Peggy's Cove
Not much biting except for some Cod and Pollock. Mona cutting up a Pollock for bait. She don't mind getting her hands dirty






Me after looking at the dead pilot whale under water , stuck in the rocks










There you go this is us in a nut shell

David


----------



## DRKsmoking

yankee2bbq said:


> You got a purdy mouth like me!
> Did we just become BFFs?!




Ha ha , yes I guess we are . Justin do I hear Banjo's playing in the distance 

lol

David


----------



## DRKsmoking

Thanks


 yankee2bbq



 MJB05615



 Brokenhandle


For the likes

David


----------



## SmokinVOLfan

DRKsmoking said:


> sorry about the birthday pin, just how I feel



That birthday pin is money!    . Also, with that purdy mouth, you might fit right into the hot tub crew with 

 TNJAKE
 and 

 yankee2bbq
.


----------



## negolien

I don't have many random anon pics of me but here's one with my chonky smoking buddy in the background lol.


----------



## DRKsmoking

SmokinVOLfan said:


> That birthday pin is money!    . Also, with that purdy mouth, you might fit right into the hot tub crew with
> 
> TNJAKE
> and
> 
> yankee2bbq
> .



John Thanks about the pin , ha ha 
But the Hot Tub Crew kind of scars me a little....,

David


----------



## TNJAKE

DRKsmoking said:


> John Thanks about the pin , ha ha
> But the Hot Tub Crew kind of scars me a little....,
> 
> David


No reason to be shy David. I wear shorts when we have company.......usually


----------



## DougE

DRKsmoking said:


> Ha ha , yes I guess we are . Justin do I hear Banjo's playing in the distance


That would be a lot funnier if I didn't live in an area where there are people who actually look like the banjo boy ..........


----------



## DRKsmoking

TNJAKE said:


> No reason to be shy David. I wear shorts when we have company.......usually



well Jake , I would have to buy a new Speedo, as mine is old and has a few holes it them, 

David


----------



## DRKsmoking

DougE said:


> That would be a lot funnier if I didn't live in an area where there are people who actually look like the banjo boy ..........



Looking like Banjo Boy is one thing but if you are asking people to Squeal Like a Pig . That's a whole other story.
Tighten up your britches boys , there is a new kid in town.....
wow I went too far...

David


----------



## DougE

DRKsmoking said:


> but if you are asking people to Squeal Like a Pig


No, we don't swing that way around here


----------



## yankee2bbq

Put the hot tub jets on high, cause Uncle Yank Yank is jumping in naked!!!


----------



## JckDanls 07

Oh Mannnnn...  The bad images ... QUICK...   get out of my head (beat'n head with hand)


----------



## Bearcarver

It's beginning to get a little crowded up here in PA:
Last night there were 45,000 people, in person, watching My Phillies putting the Wood to the Padres, and a little farther to the NorthWest there were 109,000 more watching Penn State putting the Golden Gophers back in their cages.

Meanwhile this was The Bear in the process of putting one over the Fence. That was 35 years ago, when I was in a lot better shape. I was 200 pounds back then, instead of the 220 pounds I am today.







Bear


----------



## SmokinAl

OK, Bear here is one for you, this is me crossing the finish line at 43 years old. With a tan that made me look black.







Those were the days, my friend!
Al


----------



## JckDanls 07

That's pretty cool for the both of ya's ... 

Bear..  How far did you make it in baseball ?? 

Al...  Reading the scoreboard...  Am I reading first place right ?


----------



## Colin1230

A couple of studs right there!


----------



## DRKsmoking

SmokinAl said:


> this is me crossing the finish line at 43 years old.



Very cool Al.

Was thinking of you the other day , in the news from here showed 5
from Halifax area went to Hawaii to compete, 1 was 70 years old Francine Comeau.
Have not heard how they did yet

David


----------



## Bearcarver

That's really cool, Al !!
You look Great!!
I see you have "465" on each leg----Is that in case of a Gator Stampede, so they can locate all the proper parts for each entry??
Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver

DRKsmoking said:


> Very cool Al.
> 
> Was thinking of you the other day , in the news from here showed 5
> from Halifax area went to Hawaii to compete, 1 was 70 years old Francine Comeau.
> Have not heard how they did yet
> 
> David


Still waiting for one to come in!!

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver

JckDanls 07 said:


> That's pretty cool for the both of ya's ...
> 
> Bear..  How far did you make it in baseball ??


Not too far in Hardball---Couldn't hit the fastball.
Pony, to Minor, to Major, to Connie Mack leagues.
Fast-pitch softball @ Ft Hood, Texas.
Slow-pitch at Bethlehem Steel for 12 years.

Bear


----------



## chilerelleno

First fishing trip in over a year due to my dagblasted shoulder.
We stayed local and had a good time.


----------



## bauchjw

Dang! That is so cool and had to be a blast taking home some fresh meat! Glad you’re able get back at it and have some fun!


----------



## clifish

chilerelleno said:


> First fishing trip in over a year due to my dagblasted shoulder.
> We stayed local and had a good time.
> View attachment 646988
> View attachment 646989


you caught that off a dock?  Damn I live in the wrong place


----------



## OdliDPrincess

chilerelleno said:


> First fishing trip in over a year due to my dagblasted shoulder.
> We stayed local and had a good time.
> View attachment 646988
> View attachment 646989


Wow! a huge one!


----------



## gmc2003

yankee2bbq said:


> Put the hot tub jets on high, cause Uncle Yank Yank is jumping in naked!!!


and he'll be singing:

Yank my doodle it's a dandy
Yank my doodle or I'll die


----------



## GonnaSmoke

Now THAT'S a bull red!! I was on the coast of NC last week and hooked into a nice one. Only thing I have is the memory of that huge copper colored back before I was cut off on the oysters...


----------



## TNJAKE

Me and Emily


----------



## Brokenhandle

I still clean up pretty well!








Me in the middle, wife and son to the left of me, daughter and son in law on the right 

Ryan


----------



## pineywoods

Ryan I sure hope you don't have to feed the one all the way to the right to often that boy looks like he could eat you out of house and home. I have son in law that is a big boy and he used to about break me with his food consumption


----------



## DRKsmoking

After a hard day on the north 40 , ha ha 
David and Mona

Or just relaxing in the Ships hot tub


----------



## Brokenhandle

pineywoods said:


> Ryan I sure hope you don't have to feed the one all the way to the right to often that boy looks like he could eat you out of house and home. I have son in law that is a big boy and he used to about break me with his food consumption


Not too often! But he (they) do get quite a bit of venison and a bunch of frozen sweet corn.  He told us we ruined him...after having our sweet corn he can no longer eat corn at a restaurant...he's not wrong!

Ryan


----------



## JC in GB

Here is a pic of me test firing my pizza oven and producing my first stone oven pie.


----------



## gmc2003

JC in GB


 DRKsmoking
 are you to brothers?

Chris


----------



## DRKsmoking

gmc2003 said:


> JC in GB
> 
> 
> DRKsmoking
> are you to brothers?
> 
> Chris



Brothers from a different mother.

He is the good son , because he has a stone pizza oven... I guess it is time to go get a pizza from my brother

David


----------



## Brokenhandle

Bearcarver said:


> Finally found a picture where I didn't break the camera.
> 
> Left to right; Bearcarver, Daughter-in-law, Son, and Mrs. Bear.
> 
> View attachment 544490


Great pic Bear! I know you reposted some of your pics later in this thread...this was post # 180. Figured I'd bump it again!

Ryan


----------



## Brokenhandle

SmokinAl said:


> Here's a shot of Judy & I taken about 1 year ago.
> 
> View attachment 562738
> 
> 
> Here's one when were in High School 1963. We got married in 1965.
> 
> View attachment 562739


Al and Judy still look good! Goes back a few years!

Ryan


----------



## Brokenhandle

BGKYSmoker said:


> Hmmmm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lion.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ BGKYSmoker
> __ Jan 2, 2013
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nepas.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ BGKYSmoker
> __ Jan 2, 2013
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC01552.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ BGKYSmoker
> __ Jan 2, 2013


Loving the hat 

 BGKYSmoker
  !

Ryan


----------



## Brokenhandle

mneeley490 said:


> DSCF0644.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ mneeley490
> __ Jan 7, 2013
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As a rule, I take terrible pictures when I'm in front of the lens. But this is me in my favorite place in the world, Puerto Vallarta, MX.
> 
> My dad and I, same trip. He was 73, and this was the first time I ever got him to leave the country.
> 
> Now he and my mom hit Mexico often for cheap meds and dental work.
> 
> This same day, my son talked him into parasailing. Sometimes the old man can really surprise you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSCF0648.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ mneeley490
> __ Jan 7, 2013


Nice pic of you and your dad!

Ryan


----------



## Brokenhandle

pops6927 said:


> me goofing around in brain injury class:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reinpops.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ pops6927
> __ Jan 8, 2013
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ReinPops!


Had to bring one back for pop's as well!

Ryan


----------



## Brokenhandle

boykjo said:


> HPIM2331.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ boykjo
> __ Jan 25, 2013
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HPIM1387.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ boykjo
> __ Jan 25, 2013


And boykjo...chilling!

Ryan


----------



## Brokenhandle

daveomak said:


> I'm trying to smile......  difficult at best when the camera is set on 10 second delay.... waiting for it to go CLICK !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DaveOmak.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ daveomak
> __ Jan 27, 2013


Of course  

 daveomak
  I wouldn't have smiled either Dave with all your trips messing with the camera lol!
Long thread but brought up some pics of people I know at least. 

Ryan


----------



## DRKsmoking

Good for you Ryan for bringing this up , as it is good to put a face with the names
Well sometimes....lol..

David

And yes you clean up pretty good Ryan


Brokenhandle said:


> I still clean up pretty well!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me in the middle, wife and son to the left of me, daughter and son in law on the right
> 
> Ryan


----------



## fxsales1959

never have to look back and see if i replied already so...
from the S FL gathering with my rib prize booty







and on the patio


----------



## Bearcarver

Brokenhandle said:


> Great pic Bear! I know you reposted some of your pics later in this thread...this was post # 180. Figured I'd bump it again!
> 
> Ryan



Here's one when I was about 43 years old.
That was actually a home-run (The ball is right off the top left of the pic) on it's way over the Left Field Fence.
Then ---- 6' 3", and 205lbs Perfect Shape!
Now-----6' 3", and 215lbs---Dying.






Bear


----------



## BandCollector

Here is one of me showing off my 2020 Christmas Exchange bounty from 

 JLeonard
. . .Thanks Jim, really enjoyed everything.

Merry Christmas Everyone,

John


----------



## JLeonard

BandCollector said:


> View attachment 651821
> 
> 
> 
> Here is one of me showing off my 2020 Christmas Exchange bounty from
> 
> JLeonard
> . . .Thanks Jim, really enjoyed everything.
> 
> Merry Christmas Everyone,
> 
> John


My very first exchange! was a great one and enjoy each and every one!

Jim


----------

